# Autolesionismo (corso avanzato)



## L'ignotolibertino (5 Dicembre 2012)

_Tu non immagini quanto ti voglia bene_ (lui quando il prurito alle dita era diventato insopportabile data l'astinenza da sms)
*Te ne voglio anch'io tanto* (lei quando l'hai vista smanettare su watsapp tutto il giorno chissà con chi)
.....odio la tecnologia, riportatemi indietro di 20 anni, quando non c'era internet, non c'erano i cellulari, non c'era nulla di tutto quello che da qualche giorno continuo a smanettare per avere dei segnali illusori.
Quindi se non sfanc...a lei, lo DEVO fare io.
A voi concedo di insularmi garbatamente oppure di consigliarmi qualcosa di definitivo! (il suicidio non è consigliabile)


----------

